# where to change the ra0_rename to ra0

## coolone

I just compiled the wireless driver from kernel, it works fine, just one more thing is that the driver's name is ra0_rename, how to change the name to ra0?

thanks a lot for replies.

----------

## Exil

search for it in /etc/udev/

```
grep -iR ra0 /etc/udev/
```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

----------

## coolone

hi thanks a lot for replies, 

```
grep -iR ra0 /etc/udev/
```

nothing showed up

```
# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
```

 *Quote:*   

> # This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules
> 
> # program, probably run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.
> 
> #
> ...

 

Do i need to add my one:?

----------

## d2_racing

Ra0 means Ralink I think, the kernel doesn't see your card I think.

Right now, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

The network interface is set inside the 70-persistent-net.rules.

----------

## coolone

thank you, i have done the problem. i modified /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

i am wondering if i remove the file: "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ",  does the system generate a new one?

----------

## d2_racing

Yes, when you reboot your box.

----------

